# elevated track borders with guard rails



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i know it seems like a waste but i had a thought for my elevated track...take some trashed 1/8 12" track sections,and cut them on a scroll saw/bandsaw half way,leaving the outside edge intact,superglue to outside of your 9" 1/4 curves,and support.thus leaving a wide border that you can attach a guardrail too!just a thought...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The radius at the cut will not match @ the edge of track you intend to join it to if I understand your idea correct.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Note to Racemasters!*

Note to Racemasters!

Based on Slotnewbie69's post......

We are now willing to sacrifice perfectly good pieces of AFX track in an attempt to have borders! 

Please, in order to stop more destruction of AFX track and risk personal injury.......Introduce a line of borders for your fine AFX curves! I will buy these in earnest!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tycoarm said:


> The radius at the cut will not match @ the edge of track you intend to join it to if I understand your idea correct.


huh.you're probably right!didnt think of that.....yup yer right!darn....i was up late last night and obviously not thinkin straight....it would be nice to have borders with guard rail attachments,however...i dunno why they have never been made...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*A possible solution to the border issue..*

I have my plate way overfilled, or I think I would try this. Take a 1/8 12" curve and slice it at the inside rail all the way around. Glue a strip of styrene to the outside edge to make the standard guard rail mountable. Then the only issue will be an attachment issue to the track, and the small pieces to make the transition from non bordered straight to bordered curve. The transition piece can be fabricated out of strip styrene and a carved straight track. The fastening setup can come from a donor old aurora speed curve, or the magical side clips that make $20.00 Aurora country bridge setups worth $85.00. Boosa on the bay has the market cornered on these elusive clips.. LOL!! Actually, Tubtrack has tyco clips available, or there's got to be clips used in the auto industry that would be sufficient for holding the track together. There is quite a bit of fabrication involved, but once you have the masters, you can make molds and resin cast the pieces. What would be cool with this concept is you could make them for 12" curves by cutting a 15", and for 15" by cutting an 18" and for a 6" curve by cutting a 9". The transition pieces should fit any size curve.

Basically you only butcher 4 curves and one straight and a few pieces of styrene and then can make these all day 'cause no one else does! Well, it looks promising anyway... Who's handy with the scroll saw?? LOL


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Jim Norton said:


> Note to Racemasters!
> 
> Based on Slotnewbie69's post......
> 
> ...


You are not alone.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

afxracing.com has track clips. I think good quality duct tape works just as well.

Git er dun!!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well after stirring up that kettle of fish,i have decided damn the borders,my track is just for fun anyhoo.i posted pics on the improved layout post,of my latest table.much neater and tidier and only two tiers this time,so much more solid too!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if I'm reading this right, I think I am. I have a 12'x4' 4 lane track that is kinda frustrating on those 2 outside lanes. Anyone stuck on those 2 lanes always has problems. I was digging through a box of junk track the other day and happened upon these (I think) tyco borders. They didn't fit quite right at first so I used my dremel and dremel'd out what I needed to in order to get the pieces I do have to fit correctly with my AFX track. They are yellow, flat on top, and designed to clip on to the outside corner turns. I didn't have enough to finish my track up. I have no idea where these things came from but man they are just excellent. I can hang my cars off the edge of the track all day long.

There are also inner corner pieces as well. They look just like the outer ones but (obviously) clip on the inside turn. They work awesome in S turns. You end up with the yellow pieces on both the inside & outside. There is nothing for the insides of those real tight small corner pieces but I'm not all that concerned about that right now. I just want to get the main corners of the track done. 

Where do you get these things?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

there are many options for flat layouts.www.hoslotcarracing.com
is a good place to start,greg makes premade borders.alot of people seem to like cork aswell,as you will see on many of the beautiful layouts here,posted by members.what i would like are elevated borders with guard rails,as i have a two tier track,to increase lap length in my tiny space


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Back in the Day Slot Goodness...*



Xence said:


> Not sure if I'm reading this right, I think I am. I have a 12'x4' 4 lane track that is kinda frustrating on those 2 outside lanes. Anyone stuck on those 2 lanes always has problems. I was digging through a box of junk track the other day and happened upon these (I think) tyco borders. They didn't fit quite right at first so I used my dremel and dremel'd out what I needed to in order to get the pieces I do have to fit correctly with my AFX track. They are yellow, flat on top, and designed to clip on to the outside corner turns. I didn't have enough to finish my track up. I have no idea where these things came from but man they are just excellent. I can hang my cars off the edge of the track all day long.
> 
> There are also inner corner pieces as well. They look just like the outer ones but (obviously) clip on the inside turn. They work awesome in S turns. You end up with the yellow pieces on both the inside & outside. There is nothing for the insides of those real tight small corner pieces but I'm not all that concerned about that right now. I just want to get the main corners of the track done.
> 
> ...


If you look at very old Tyco catalogs, you will find some sets had corner aprons - check out the set in the link below.

http://usedslotcars.com/Images/Catalogs/Tyco/1970-71 Tycopro Racing Equipment/wm_IMG_0012.jpg

They were also available for sale separately.

Russ


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know where you can just buy these outright? I have like 1/2 of my track done with these things and they are just awesome. The ones I have though I believe are Tyco but they very well could have been AFX. Reason I say that is I seem to remember AFX having that U-turn thing or maybe that was tyco? both? Anyways, those things I'm talking about I would assume were made for these sets. At least that's what I would think but I've been wrong before.

Cheers,
Xence

well after a few minutes of looking around on ebay I found exactly what I was talking about. Here's a link: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us

The yellow corner pieces are what I was looking for. I've seen those now on 2 different tracks, looks like it was on an old tycopro track and this later tyco track. Does anyone have any of these they would wish to part with?

I don't want to buy a whole track simply for those pieces. That would just be a colossal waste to me.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

They were Tyco items go here to look.

Click the link and then click on photo of track accessories for a closer look.
http://usedslotcars.com/Images/Catalogs/Tyco/1970-71 Tycopro Racing Equipment/wm_IMG_0004.jpg

http://usedslotcars.com/Images/Catalogs/Tyco/1971-72 Tycopro Racing System/wm_IMG_0002.jpg

The aprons were not wide enough so they still would act as a guard rail to give the outside lane an advantage.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

The braking markers are a cool item too, but not difficult to reproduce in some form.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I agree those really are extremely cool looking.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Xence said:


> Anyone know where you can just buy these outright? I have like 1/2 of my track done with these things and they are just awesome. The ones I have though I believe are Tyco but they very well could have been AFX. Reason I say that is I seem to remember AFX having that U-turn thing or maybe that was tyco? both? Anyways, those things I'm talking about I would assume were made for these sets. At least that's what I would think but I've been wrong before.
> 
> Cheers,
> Xence
> ...


I've got a couple of those for Tyco but they are gray and appear to be smaller. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*NCP Hobbies lists*

I stumbled over Tyco borders on the NCP Hobbies site. Look under Tomy track and accesories. On the last page you should see the last item listed as Tyco 9" radius borders.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

